# Fresh, Clean 12.0 Release Installation pauses => persistent mountroot



## jaymax (Jan 25, 2019)

I am using an external bootable disk on my laptop for a dual boot UNIX access.

But I have a persistent post installation problem of *Release 12.0; System boots into 'mountroot' consistently.* I've published several POSTS, Google querries, and followed several leads but nothing fruitfull has resulted so far. I'm placing a summary of my disparate attempts below.

Source: FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso from freebsd.org
Checksum OK'ed and file burnt

Pre-installation steps followed
    A new disk was used initially
    Partitions were completely deleted and destroyed before/after each attempted installation

Current Installation
OS installed from default settings on CD
    Guided Partition Tool used [Manual and Shell also used in prior set up]
    Entire disk was used
    Installation and Network setup as instructed; static IP4 set.

Shell used for setting up gpart labels on partitions
`gpart show`

```
=>        40  3907029088  da2  GPT  (1.8T)
              40      409600    1  efi  (200M)
              409640  3898195960    2  freebsd-ufs  (1.8T)
          3898605600     8388608    3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
          3906994208       34920       - free -  (17M)
```
 
    w/ gpart labelling
`gpart show`

```
=>        40  3907029088  da2  GPT  (1.8T)
                  40      409600    1  gptbootfs  (200M)
              409640  3898195960    2  gptrootfs  (1.8T)
          3898605600     8388608    3  gptswap  (4.0G)
          3906994208       34920       - free -  (17M)
```
​​Live CD Used to set up  fstab file: File ==>

```
# Device        Mountpoint    FStype        Options        Dump    Pass#
    /dev/gpt/gptrootfs    /        ufs        rw        1    1
    /dev/gpt/gptswap    none        swap        sw        0    0
    /dev/cd0        /cdrom        cd9660        ro,noauto    0    0
    proc            /proc        procfs        ro,noauto    0    0
```

On reboot - i.e. booting to HD, HW probe and dmesg rolls out during load boot steps. Probing apparently stalls after the following lines



> ...
> da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
> ugen1.8: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter> at usbus1
> mountroot: waiting for device /dev/gpt/gptrootfs...


 * stalls here ...*


> Mounting from ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs failed with error 19.
> 
> Loader variables:
> vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs
> ...


 
* The following displays after approx. 15 seconds later*



> mountroot> (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00
> (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
> (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command, 3 more tries remain
> da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
> ...




At this point '`ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs`' from the mountroot> prompt mounts the system.

`uname a` +>
	
	



```
FreeBSD MACHINE2 12.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC  amd64
```

Troubleshooting the mountroot problem [*Chp 2.9*], indicated a probable source could be the ACPI drivers/service/system and suggests disabling it in the third stage bootloader step: Using ==>
`set hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"`
    in /boot/loader.conf
*NO IMPROVEMENT  The problem persists.*

*ACPI's extracted from dmesg*
        ---<<BOOT>>---
        ---
        ---
        ACPI APIC Table: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC>
        acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC> on motherboard
        acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
        cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
        hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
        attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
        Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
        acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
        acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x3> port 0x62,0x66,0x68-0x6f iomem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff on acpi0
        acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
        pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
        pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
        pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.1 on pci0
        pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
        pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.2 on pci0
        pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
        pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.3 on pci0
        pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
        acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
        acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
        acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
        acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
        battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
        atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0

*USB DEvices probed & recognized:*
        ugen0.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
        ugen1.1: <AMD EHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
        ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0438 product 0x7900> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
        ugen0.2: <Seagate Expansion> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=ON (224mA)
        ugen1.3: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
        ugen0.3: <Generic HP Webcam> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
        ugen1.4: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
        ugen1.5: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
        ugen1.6: <SanDisk Cruzer Glide> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (224mA)
        ugen1.7: <Sony Storage Media> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)
        ugen1.8: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

*The complete dmesg is shown below:*

```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
VT(efifb): resolution 1600x900
CPU: AMD A9-9420 RADEON R5, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G    (2994.44-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x670f00  Family=0x15  Model=0x70  Stepping=0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x7ed8320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x2febbfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,TCE,NodeId,TBM,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,<b25>,DBE,PTSC,MWAITX>
  Structured Extended Features=0x1a9<FSGSBASE,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  SVM: (disabled in BIOS) NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=32768
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7731060736 (7372 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 5
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1497222335 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff810f9770, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x3> port 0x62,0x66,0x68-0x6f iomem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <base peripheral, IOMMU> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf07fffff,0xf0c00000-0xf0c3ffff at device 1.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <ATI (0x15b3) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0c60000-0xf0c63fff at device 1.1 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.1 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf0b04000-0xf0b04fff,0xf0b00000-0xf0b03fff at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x54000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 30:e1:71:30:eb:33
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci3: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
hdac1: <AMD (0x157a) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0c64000-0xf0c67fff at device 9.2 on pci0
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf0c68000-0xf0c69fff at device 16.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Unable to map MSI-X table
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
ahci0: <AMD KERNCZ AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4118-0x411f,0x4124-0x4127,0x4110-0x4117,0x4120-0x4123,0x4100-0x410f mem 0xf0c6c000-0xf0c6c3ff at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0c6d000-0xf0c6d0ff at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC282 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC282 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC282 (Analog)> at nid 20 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC282 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa1
ugen1.1: <AMD EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <AMD EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST2000LM007-1R8174 SBK2> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number ZDZ4CFF1
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
cd0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVDRW GUE1N UE00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number KLHH48B1515
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: 3704MB (1896816 2048 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs [rw]...
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0438 product 0x7900> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub0
uhub2: <vendor 0x0438 product 0x7900, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.18, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen0.2: <Seagate Expansion> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub1
umass0: <Seagate Expansion, class 0/0, rev 3.00/7.10, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:2:0: Attached to scbus2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <Generic HP Webcam> at usbus0
ugen1.3: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter> at usbus1
ugen1.4: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub> at usbus1
uhub3 on uhub2
uhub3: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.11, addr 4> on usbus1
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen1.5: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.6: <SanDisk Cruzer Glide> at usbus1
umass1 on uhub3
umass1: <SanDisk Cruzer Glide, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.00, addr 6> on usbus1
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass1:3:1: Attached to scbus3
da0 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Glide 1.00> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 4C531001431220106122
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 59976MB (122830848 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.7: <Sony Storage Media> at usbus1
umass2 on uhub3
umass2: <Sony Storage Media, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 7> on usbus1
umass2:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass2:4:2: Attached to scbus4
da1 at umass-sim2 bus 2 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Sony Storage Media 0100> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da1: Serial Number 5A08082712967
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 3824MB (7831552 512 byte sectors)
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen1.8: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter> at usbus1
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/gpt/gptrootfs...
Mounting from ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
      Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
      and with the specified (optional) option list.

    eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
        zfs:zroot/ROOT/default
        cd9660:/dev/cd0 ro
          (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/cd0 /)

  ?               List valid disk boot devices
  .               Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
  <empty line>    Abort manual input

mountroot> (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command, 3 more tries remain
da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da2: <Seagate Expansion 0710> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da2: Serial Number NAA4F913
da2: 400.000MB/s transfers
da2: 1907729MB (3907029167 512 byte sectors)
da2: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/gpt/gptrootfs []...
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
intsmb0: <AMD FCH SMBus Controller> at device 20.0 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on intsmb0
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
ubt0 on uhub2
ubt0: <Bluetooth Radio> on usbus1
ums0 on uhub3
ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/30.00, addr 5> on usbus1
ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
uhid0 on uhub3
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/30.00, addr 5> on usbus1
rtwn0 on uhub3
rtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n WLAN Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 8> on usbus1
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8188CUS, RF 6052 1T1R
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: stopping TXQ timed out!
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re0: watchdog timeout
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
```

re0: watchdog timeout & UP's and DOWN apparently from an erratic cat 5 cable
------
The problem seems to be occurring in a delay step before the final da2 probe step apparently the fstab file is recognized, but for some reason, unclear to me, the mounting of the devices there is not completed.

Hope some one has an insight into this.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2019)

Try setting kern.cam.boot_delay in loader.conf to give the system a little bit more time to detect the disk before attempting to boot from it. 


```
#kern.cam.boot_delay="10000"    # Delay (in ms) of root mount for CAM bus
                                # registration, useful for USB sticks as root
```


----------

